# CTF-Termine in NRW 2008



## asc09 (19. Dezember 2007)

02.02.2008
RCTF / Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy
RSV Dortmund-Nord e.V.
www.rsv-dortmund-nord.de

03.02.2008
RCTF / Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy
RCTF Kaffee-Klatsch Dortmund
Radsportbezirk Westfalen-Mitte e.V.
www.rsbwm.de

17.02.2008
RCTF / Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy
RSV "Pfeil" Erle
www.pfeil-erle.de

24.02.2008
RCTF / Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy
3. Waltroper RCTF
RSC Sprinter Waltrop 81 e.V.
www.sprinter-waltrop.de 

01.03.2008
RCTF / Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy
3.Aplerbecker RCTF
ASC 09 Dortmund - MTB-Gruppe
www.asc09mtb.de

02.03.2008
RCTF / Westfalen-Winter-Bike-Trophy
SC Capelle
www.scc71.de/ 

05.04.2008
CTF / NRW-CTF-Cup
11. Grefrather CTF
RSV Grefrath 1961 e.V.
www.rsv-grefrath.de

12.04.2008
CTF
Rhein-Erft-Cross
SV Grün-Weiß-Rot 1930 e.V. Düsseldorf
www.gwr-radsport.de

27.04.2008
CTF / NRW-CTF-Cup
12. Ruhrpott-Mountytour
SV Essen-Steele 1911 e.V.
www.ruhrpottbiker.de

04.05.2008
CTF
RSV Euskirchen
www.rsv-euskirchen.de.tl 

31.05.2008
CTF / NRW-CTF-Cup
14. Aplerbecker CTF
ASC 09 Dortmund - MTB-Gruppe
www.asc09mtb.de

31.05.2008
CTF-Marathon / NRW-CTF-Cup
5. Ruhrgebiets-MTB-Marathon
ASC 09 Dortmund - MTB-Gruppe
www.asc09mtb.de

17.08.2008
CTF
PSV Bonn
www.psv-bonn.de

07.09.2008
CTF / NRW-CTF-Cup
4. Glück-Auf-CTF
DJK Adler 07 Bottrop e.V.
www.radler07.de

21.09.2008
CTF
6. Warsteiner Country-Tourenfahrt
Warsteiner All Terrain Team e.V.  

26.10.2008
CTF
RC Buer/Westerholt
www.rad-club-buer.de


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Januar 2008)

Super!

Ich dachte die Termine würden erst viel später bekannt gegeben!!!

Essen Steele und Dortmund sind schon fest eingeplant!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel M (21. Februar 2008)

Betrifft: MTB-Marathon des PSV Bonn am 17.08.2008:

hier der richtige Link:  http://www.csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html

Dort auch die vorläufige Streckenkarte ...


----------



## Onkel M (16. Juli 2008)

Kaum glaublich, aber wahr!
Unsere MTB-Veranstaltung am 17.8.2008 findet tatsächlich statt!
Alle Genehmigungen liegen vor.
Alles weitere unter: http://csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html

Polizei-Sportverein Bonn 1948 e.V.


----------

